# Sheldon E L-56 Value



## mildot1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a Sheldon EL 56 lathe, complete with metric gears, most of the original tooling,IE: steady rest follow rest, 3 jaw,4 jaw,Taper attachment, adjustable feet, Phase III tool holder, original manual, ETC. The lathe was overhauled at TEAD in 1980. Set up for 110 single phase.

Just looking at a ball park value as I am looking to upgrade to a newer and bigger lathe.

Best Regards
Brad Metcalf
BLACKDOG GUNWORKS
217 259-9770


----------



## ebgb68 (Jul 8, 2015)

I just bought a well tooled EM-56 for 1200 dollars from my gunsmith . With a 110 single phase motor that would save the buyer some money.


----------

